# How to dry herbs?



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

i have extra fresh thyme, sage and rosemary. how should i dry them? i've been told to tie string around the bottom of the stems and hang upside down till dry. is this a good method or not?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, if you can hang them in a dry area with plenty of air circulation.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Yes, if you can hang them in a dry area with plenty of air circulation.


 thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2009)

I put mine in a dry vase and keep them on the kitchen counter, out of the sun, till they're dry.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> I put mine in a dry vase and keep them on the kitchen counter, out of the sun, till they're dry.


 ty that sounds easy


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been known to heat the oven to 200 and then turn it off and stick the herbs on a cookie sheet and do it that way.  I'm too impatient and forgetful to hang something and wait.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I've been known to heat the oven to 200 and then turn it off and stick the herbs on a cookie sheet and do it that way. I'm too impatient and forgetful to hang something and wait.


 hmmmmm i do stale bread for crumbs that way. do the herbs get a roasted flavor?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 13, 2009)

No because there's no heat. 200 is low and you turn the oven off before putting the herbs in.  I don't leave them very long, just long enough to get dry.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> No because there's no heat. 200 is low and you turn the oven off before putting the herbs in. I don't leave them very long, just long enough to get dry.


 thank you. do you think i could use the toaster oven? instead of heating the regular oven. preheat for 10 minutes and then turn it off and put herbs in?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 13, 2009)

No.  The reason for the large oven is the circulation.  A toaster over has 0 circulation.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 13, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> No. The reason for the large oven is the circulation. A toaster over has 0 circulation.


 ok thanks. i bought to many herbs but the fresh herb butter under the skin and the herbs, onion and garlic in the cavity were great.


----------



## MostlyWater (Apr 13, 2009)

i looove dried herbs, added to olive oil .........


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

MostlyWater said:


> i looove dried herbs, added to olive oil .........


 so do i, i add herbs and garlic to olive oil and heat a bit. turn it off let sit till cool strain into a bottle. then use it for flavoring dishes.


----------



## GB (Apr 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> so do i, i add herbs and garlic to olive oil and heat a bit. turn it off let sit till cool strain into a bottle. then use it for flavoring dishes.


Be careful of doing this. This oil that you make should be stored in the fridge and used within 10 days or you risk botulism poisoning.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

GB said:


> Be careful of doing this. This oil that you make should be stored in the fridge and used within 10 days or you risk botulism poisoning.


 yup i only make about a 1/2 to 1 cup at a time, usually basil, oregano and garlic. i like to saute veggies in it, i like mushrooms sauted in it especially. and i do store in fridg.


----------



## Claire (May 25, 2009)

I have had one heck of a time with this subject.  I grow a pretty extensive herb garden, but find myself buying dried herbs over the winter because I've started two microwave fires, burned more than I can count in my regular oven (yes, when it was turned off), and the ones I've hung mildew before they dry (maybe that works in Nevada or somewhere, but in Hawaii, Virginia, Florida and here they all grew mold before they dried, even in what were supposed to be ideal conditions).  So preserving herbs, for me, has meant putting them in a food processor with whatever other spices would go with them, making a paste that I can then thaw and toss into a food I'm cooking.  Sage/thyme/garlic/olive oil is a good combo, and there is the obvious pesto, but lime basil/lemon grass/garlic/peanut (or some neutral oil if you have peanut issues), nuts make a great start for a Thai curry/soup when you toss in a can of coconut milk.  This paste I also add mint or lemon verbena or balm to when I have it.  Making these pastes and freezing them give me a hint of sunshine when life can be pretty dismal in the darkest winter months.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 25, 2009)

Claire said:


> I have had one heck of a time with this subject.  I grow a pretty extensive herb garden, but find myself buying dried herbs over the winter because I've started two microwave fires, burned more than I can count in my regular oven (yes, when it was turned off), and the ones I've hung mildew before they dry (maybe that works in Nevada or somewhere, but in Hawaii, Virginia, Florida and here they all grew mold before they dried, even in what were supposed to be ideal conditions).  So preserving herbs, for me, has meant putting them in a food processor with whatever other spices would go with them, making a paste that I can then thaw and toss into a food I'm cooking.  Sage/thyme/garlic/olive oil is a good combo, and there is the obvious pesto, but lime basil/lemon grass/garlic/peanut (or some neutral oil if you have peanut issues), nuts make a great start for a Thai curry/soup when you toss in a can of coconut milk.  This paste I also add mint or lemon verbena or balm to when I have it.  Making these pastes and freezing them give me a hint of sunshine when life can be pretty dismal in the darkest winter months.



Have you thought about getting a dehydrator?

Munky.


----------



## MostlyWater (May 25, 2009)

GB said:


> Be careful of doing this. This oil that you make should be stored in the fridge and used within 10 days or you risk botulism poisoning.



when i looked into doing this online, they said that.  maybe i shouldn't go back to drying herbs ....


----------

